# Windows 8.1 Automatische Reparatur Endlosschleife



## WakeuLover (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe heute auf meinen HP Laptop mit Windows 8.1 ein Update abgebrochen das bei etwa 30% war. Ich habe den Power Knopf gehalten weil Zocken wollte. Und ja es ist mir klar es steht sogar man soll das Gerät nicht ausschalten aber ich wollte unbedingt Zocken! Jetzt geht Windows einfach die ganze zeit in diesen scheiss automatischen reparatur Modus der einen Scheissdreck beingt! Welche möglichkeiten habe ich ausser neu aufsetzen? Ich habe kein Image vom System. Und eine Windows 8.1 CD habe ich auch nicht da der Laptop ein Ausstellungs Modell war!

Bin froh um jede Antwort!


----------



## Schiggy (5. Mai 2015)

Du könntest versuchen hier Windows 8.1 runterzuladen und auf einen Stick zu kopieren. Dann von dem Stick booten und anschließend die verschiedenen Reperaturoptionen durchprobieren.


----------



## Arino (6. Mai 2015)

Also ich behaupte mal ganz dreist dass selbst Ausstellungsstücke eine Rettungspartition haben 
Wenn es funktioniert, beim booten F8 drücken dann kannst du in den Abgesicherten Modus und von dort die Systemwiederherstellung auf whatever Vorgestern stellen.


----------



## VooDoo86 (6. Mai 2015)

Beim PC Start Shift und F8 drücken und dann versuch mal den abgesicherten Modus zu laden. Windows Updates sind eigentlich recht banal. Vielleicht sind nur deine Startparameter verbogen. Wenn das klappt versuch mal normal Windows zu laden. Geht in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2015)

Wie lange hast du die Reparatur laufen lassen? Kann schonmal 2+ Stunden gehen wenn man den PC beim Updaten abwürgt.


----------



## WakeuLover (6. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Habe den Laptop 7 Stunden! stehen lassen und der hat einfach nur diesen modus gestartet. Das mit dem Stick hat leider nicht funktioniert! Ich werde jetzt aber mal das mit dem abgesicherten Modus versuchen. Hahaha Arino das weiss ich nicht. Ich habe an die Windows 8.1 CD gedacht!


----------

